# Looking for Aug 17-24 or just weekdays on East coast



## mickeyfanz (Jul 10, 2013)

Hi-

We are looking for a good vacation spot with kids for the week of Aug 17-24 (check in could be Fri, Sat, or Sun) or even just the Mon-Fri of that week. We need at least a 2-bedroom that will sleep at least 6.

We live in NC so prefer somewhere within 8 hours of driving. We prefer a beach destination (especially Myrtle or Hilton Head) but would consider other options if there is a lot to do with kids.

Thanks for any suggestions!


----------

